# Lord of the rings



## pappaj (Aug 9, 2007)

I have never watched LORD OF THE RINGS before, not any of them, I was just never interested in them. Now that I finished my first dedicated HT I thought why not, since I'm looking for any excuse to go down there. The first one has an incredible amount of LFE, this is the first movie I had to turn the volume down on, my clip lights just went solid for a few seconds and the volume is at the same place it always is for every other movie I watch. I turned the master volume down 4 notches the sub volume down 2 notches just to avoid clipping. I watched TRANFORMERS without clipping once. Anyways L.O.T.R definately has my vote so far for best lfe in a movie, this weekend #2 l.o.t.r.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Are you watching the theatrical version or the Extended Edition?
The EE has a DTS 6.1 soundtrack. These are some excellent movies. If you end up liking the story, you should read the books. They are better than the movies! If you do read them, you should read The Hobbit first.
Enjoy!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah...I never met somebody who did not like these LOTR movies


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

:hide: Well I for one do not care for them, I find them very boring at times and too lengthy overall. That said, I own all three purely for the sake of the visuals and audio.

The first one has some extremely cooked bass.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Same here... :dontknow: ... I wasn't crazy about them, but the audio and visual caused me to buy them.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

eeehhh correction.... I have never met 3 guys who did not like these movies :Raddle:


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

A little long sometimes drawn out but enjoyable if you aren't in a hurry. There are some great effects and some great sound that makes them well worth watching at least once.


----------



## pappaj (Aug 9, 2007)

This is true they are very long, I did pause for one smoke break. But the sound is worth it. Since I finished the new HT a month ago I'm starting to run out of new releases to watch.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

My wife and I, have read all four books (The Hobbit, and the trilogy), a couple of times. We love the story. Peter Jackson did an excellent job with the movies. Each movie could have been eight hours long, and we would have loved them. 
But, that's just us............


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

This is the most preferred movie of my wife too:innocent:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All I will say is :T:T:T:T:T I'm thinking of getting the HD versions of them even though I already have the SD DVD versions of them because they are so good.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

blaser said:


> Yeah...I never met somebody who did not like these LOTR movies


Now you have 
I didn't hate them, but also not something I would rent after seeing or own.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> All I will say is :T:T:T:T:T I'm thinking of getting the HD versions of them even though I already have the SD DVD versions of them because they are so good.


OHHHHHHH:unbelievable:I'm so getting the HD version of LOTR. I have 2 versions of each movie now. Guess I"ll have three now. GREAT movie.....visual is great and so is the sound!=A+


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> All I will say is :T:T:T:T:T I'm thinking of getting the HD versions of them even though I already have the SD DVD versions of them because they are so good.


**** one of the main reasons I got a HD-DVD player was becuase of Lord of The Rings. The only thing is that they are distrubuted by New Line so you are going to more likely see them on Blu-Ray first. Got that covered with the PS3.


----------

